# Επισκευή Συσκευών Εικόνας > Παιχνιδομηχανή >  ps2 slim

## jimakos

Μετά από μια ψιλοεπέμβαση στο ps (m@d chip) σταμάτησε να λειτουργεί το μοτέρ περιστροφής του cd. Εδω και μια μέρα προσπαθώ να βρω τι μπορεί να φταίει αλλά μάταια.Καμιά ιδέα ή πάω για καινούριο?

----------


## ALAMAN

Να πάρεις καινούργιο. Το slim δεν είναι καθόλου καλό
Του ξαδέρφου μου το ps2 το slim ακόμα και χωρίς τσιπ παίζει 
πολύ δύσκολα μήν το πειράζεις όπως είπες ματαιος κόπος χειτορερευεις την κατάσταση,
το δικό μου το ps2(δεν είναι slim) με τσιμ έχει κλείσει σχεδόν 4,5 χρόνια και το δουλεύω και
πολύ

----------


## homo mathematicus

Μιας και έγινε θέμα το δικό μου (το μπακανιάρικο) με chip δεν μπορεί τώρα τελευταία να διαβάσει τα αντιγραμένα παιχνίδια ...   :Evil or Very Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad:  
Τι στο κόρακα έπαθε  :Exclamation:   :Exclamation:   :Question:   :Question:

----------


## jimakos

Παιδια μηπος σας εχει τυχει να καει το μοτερ περιστροφης?Απιθανο το θεωρω αλλα μετροντας στην φυσα του μοτερ βγαζει ολες τις τασεις αλλα περιστρεφεται.Μηπος λετε να πεζει τιποτα αλλο.

----------


## antonis

βγαλε το chip και καθαρισε εκει που ειχες κανει τις κολησεις αν συνεχιζει μαλλον εχεις καψει το driver για να μην παμε ποιο βαθεια. ισως βεβαια να εχεις καψει τις επαφες μπου κολουσες. ποιο εχεις βαλει?

----------

